# BMW wheels on a Jetta?



## MrsZR7 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a 2012 Jetta S, completely stock. I've found a great deal on some BMW M-series wheels. They're 5-lug, but that's all I know. I can't get any other info out of the seller. I'm going to see them and possibly buy in just a little while if they are what they're advertised to be. To say "advertised as" is a term to be used loosely. The seller said they're BMW wheels, and I only know they're M-series by magnifying the picture to see the M logo near the center. He is either being secretive or just knows nothing about cars. 
Generally speaking, do modern BMW wheels (or Mercedes or Audi) wheels fit modern VW vehicles? I'm just trying to figure out what to expect. 
Thanks for any help you might be able to offer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

They won't fit without adapters. BMW uses a 5x120 bolt pattern and VW uses 5x112. Offsets may be a problem as well, but I'm guessing that the need for adapters will kill your interest.


----------



## MrsZR7 (Nov 15, 2016)

Crap. I knew it had to be too good to be true. $125 for the set of four, I was thinking.....won't fit? Stolen? Damaged? He says they're perfect though. What a shame....they would've looked badass on my car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

MrsZR7 said:


> Crap. I knew it had to be too good to be true. $125 for the set of four, I was thinking.....won't fit? Stolen? Damaged? He says they're perfect though. What a shame....they would've looked badass on my car.


As mentioned, you would require adapters and M wheels generally have a low offset to begin with so they wouldn't look good. However, you could just flip them if he only wants $125 :thumbup:


----------



## MrsZR7 (Nov 15, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> As mentioned, you would require adapters and M wheels generally have a low offset to begin with so they wouldn't look good. However, you could just flip them if he only wants $125 :thumbup:


I thought about that, but didn't know if I wanted to mess with it. If he's had them this long, who knows how long I'll be stuck with them at a higher price. There has to be some BMW person out there who knows what this guy has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

